# Honey Garlic Baked Pork Chops



## Phoenix

https://diethood.com/honey-garlic-baked-pork-chops/

Honey Garlic Baked Pork Chops

Incredibly tender and super juicy pork chops coated in a sticky honey garlic sauce and baked to a delicious perfection.

Ingredients:

2 tablespoons honey
4 cloves garlic minced
2 tablespoons low sodium soy sauce
1 tablespoon no salt ketchup
1/2 tablespoon sweet chili sauce
1/2 teaspoon dried oregano
4 (4 ounces each) bone-in pork chops, fat trimmed
2 tablespoons olive oil
1 tablespoon butter
chopped fresh parsley, for garnish

Instructions:

Preheat oven to 400F.

In a small mixing bowl combine honey, garlic, soy sauce, ketchup, chili sauce, and oregano; mix until thoroughly combined.

Place pork chops in a large bowl, pour the sauce over the pork chops, and mix it all around.

Heat olive oil in an oven safe 12-inch skillet over medium-high heat.

Add the pork chops and sauce to the skillet; sear chops on both sides until just browned, about 2 minutes per side.

Remove from heat, add the butter, and place pork chops in the preheated oven.

Cook for an additional 15 to 18 minutes, or until cooked through. Pork chops are cooked through when internal temperature reaches 160F.

Remove from oven and transfer the pork chops to a serving plate.

Spoon the sauce over the chops, garnish with parsley, and serve.

Recipe Notes:
HONEY GARLIC PORK CHOPS ON THE GRILL
Reserve two tablespoons of the honey garlic sauce for basting.
Coat chops in the remaining honey garlic sauce mixture.
Place chops on a greased grill over medium-high heat.
Close the lid and cook, about 5 minutes per side, basting the pork chops 2 times while they cook.

HOW TO MAKE AHEAD:
Place pork chops in a large ziploc bag and add the honey garlic sauce; close the bag, rub the sauce all around, and place in the fridge for up to 8 hours.
Set on the counter for at least 10 minutes, then cook.

HOW TO FREEZE:
Place pork chops in a large ziploc bag.
Pour the honey garlic sauce over the pork chops, tightly seal the bag and place in the freezer.
When ready to make Honey Garlic Baked Pork Chops, remove the bag from freezer the night before, place in the fridge and defrost overnight.


----------



## janallynbob

Question, looks wonderful, is there a substitute for sweet chili sauce, gotta laugh, if I buy one more condiment I'll have to buy another refer. 

Looks wonderful, I'm going to try it on the grill, with pork tenderloin, every time I cook pork chops, well, they are so tough you'd have to be a grizzly bear to eat them.

Thank you so much for your recipes.

Janallyn


----------



## Phoenix

I really don't know if there is a substitute....you could try to combine a few of the condiments you do have to make your own marinade...


----------



## janallynbob

Phoenix said:


> I really don't know if there is a substitute....you could try to combine a few of the condiments you do have to make your own marinade...


Thank you, silly to ask, just hungry now so am licking the picture, laugh with me,

Janallyn


----------



## Phoenix

????????


----------



## WendyMargaret

Mmmmm. Sounds good. PorK chops can be so dry.


----------



## bundyanne07

All I can say about this recipes is 'Oh Yum!!!'


----------



## Phoenix

We had some thick pork chops a few nights ago...I baked them but didn't marinate them first...big mistake. They were a little dry and just didn't have that little kick of extra flavor. Lesson learned!


----------



## judyr

Sounds good, might have to try it. I just get the pork chops in a glass pan, pour liquid salad dressing that has garlic in it over chops, 350 degrees for 30 minutes. Have always done it that way, fast, easy, hardly any clean up. I will try your recipe though.


----------



## Munchn

I'm real hungry now .


----------

